# Loading Dock Doors



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I am trying to find the loading dock doors that have the seal around them for my brewery docks. I was going to place a loading dock on there but saving a little space and slightly modernizing it I want to place these seals on it. Does anyone know where or who may have them, or any ideas on how to replicate them.

https://www.google.com/search?q=loading+dock+doors&biw=1280&bih=856&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjBrtDm1M_KAhXKRyYKHVNFCjQQ_AUIBygC#imgrc=vgE_EKGlthKXpM%3A


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Check the Evergreen and Plastruk scale construction materials
at a hobby shop or Walther's. Evergreen has a selection of
styrene siding materials that will replicate the actual doors.
Both Evergreen and Plastruk have various scale structural beams
and other shapes that you can use to fabricate the wall to
truck 'seals'.

If you have several to make, first create a 'gluing jig'
so they will all be the same.

Don


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

*Red And Green Lights*

Now my next question.

I would like to have the lights on the side of the door change colors (from Red to Green or Green to Red). Using a photocell how would I accomplish that?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are LEDs that light either Red or Green depending on
the circuit to which they are connected. A photocell circuit could select
which to light. What activates the photocell in your plans?

Don


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Placing a trailer in the loading zone would trip the photocell


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

So the idea is to have a photo cell detector 'in the ground' in front of each
bay door and that detector would change the LED color with
the presence of a truck.

Here is a possible detector for only 2.99. You would need one for
each bay. We need them to have a single pole double throw switch
which would make the LED color change. You also would need
a light source above the area.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC12V-Light...=item3f3b10fbf4:g:MHQAAOSwPhdU0x7z&rmvSB=true

There is another possibly less costly way to do this.
Use a SPDT reed switch 'in the ground' in front of
each bay. Attach tiny rare earth
magnets to the bottom of your trucks. When a truck
is over the switch the magnet will flip it, thus changing
the LED color.

Don


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

So the issue with that modual is position of LED unless I could snip then and rewire smaller ones


----------

